# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  وقف تنفيذ قرار وزير التعليم العالي بخصوص زيادة مرتبات أساتذة الجامعة في مقابل الجودة

## فهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**باسم الشعب**مجلس الدولة**محكمة القضاء الإداري**الدائرة الأولى**(القاهرة)**بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً فى يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 14/4/2009*
*برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار / محمد أحمد عطية نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس محكمة القضاء الإداري*

*وعضوية السيد الأستاذ المستشار/ سعيد السيد أحمد   نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة*
*وعضوية السيد الأستاذ المستشار/ فوزي على حسين شلبي نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة*
*وحضور السيد الأستاذ المستشار/ جمال جمعة صديق مفوض الدولة*
*وسكرتارية السيد/ سامي عبدالله خليفة         أمين السر*

*أصدرت الحكم الأتي:-*
*فى الدعوى رقم 7185 لسنة 63 ق المقامة منم:* 
*1 -  ...........................                6  -  ..................................*
*2 -  ...........................                 7 -  ..................................*
*3 -  ...........................                 8 -  ..................................*
*4 -  ...........................                 9 -  ..................................*
*5 -  ...........................               10 -  ..................................*

*ضد* 
*1 -  ..........................                 6 -  ..................................*
*2 -  ..........................                 7 -  ..................................*
*3 -  ..........................                 8 -  ..................................*
*4 -  ..........................                 9 -  ..................................*
*5 -  ..........................               10 -  ..................................*
*الوقائع:*
*           أقيمت الدعوى بصحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة بتاريخ 25/11/2008 ، وطلب المدعون فى ختامها: الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلاً، وفى الشق المستعجل بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه وما يترتب على ذلك من أثار وتنفيذ الحكم بمسودته وبغير إعلان، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه وإلزام المدعى عليه الأول بالمصروفات، وذلك للأسباب الواردة تفصلاً بصحيفة الدعوى.*

*          وقد تحدد لنظر الدعوى جلسة 13/1/2009، وتداولت على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات، وقدم الحاضر عن المدعين ثماني حوافظ للمستندات طويت على صورة ضوئية من الأوراق المرتبطة بموضوع الدعوى وبصفة خاصة: مشروع الربط بين زيادة دخل أعضاء هيئة التدريس وجودة الأداء، والبين الصادر بشأنه من مجلس إدارة نادى أعضاء هيئة التدريس بجامعة القاهرة.*

*          كما قدم صحيفة معلنة بتعديل الطلبات إلى وقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من:*
*1  –  استبعاد غير المشاركين والأساتذة غير المتفرغين والأعضاء المعاونين.*

* 2 –  تقرير مهلة إستثائية للأساتذة المساعدين والمدرسين الذين لم يرقوا بعد  مرور سبع سنوات.*

*3  –  منح السلطات العلمية سلطات تأديبية لم ينص عليها قانون تنظيم الجامعات.*

*4  –  إلزام طالب الاشتراك بتحديد مهامه الجامعية وهو أمر غير مستصاغ من الناحيتين القانونية والتنظيمية.*

*5 –  ربط الجودة بمعيار شكلي يلتزم المشترك بالتواجد بالجامعة أربعة أيام بالأسبوع بحد أدنى 28 ساعة وإغفال الجوانب الموضوعية للجودة.*

*          وبصحيفة معلنة بتاريخ 17/1/2009 طلب المتدخلون إلى جانب المدعين: الحكم بوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه، وقدم الدكتور أبوالعلا على أبوالعلا ثلاث حوافظ مستندات طويت على صورة ضوئية من الأوراق المرتبطة بموضوع الدعوى وبصفة خاصة ما يفيد اهتمامه بمعايير الجودة، كما قدم مذكرة بالدفاع طلب فى ختامها: الحكم بوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه.*


*          وبصحيفة معلنة بتاريخ 21/1/2009 طلب المتدخلون إلى جانب جهة الإدارة الحكم بصفة أصلية بعدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً لرفعها بعد الميعاد، واحتياطياً بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم سابقة التظلم للجنة التوفيق المختصة، وفى الموضوع برفض الدعوى بشقيها العاجل والموضوعي وإلزام رافعها بالمصروفات.*

*          وقدم الحاضر عن هيئة قضايا الدولة حافظتي مستندات طويتا على صورة ضوئية من القرار المطعون فيه، وبيان بعدد الأعضاء المشاركين فى نظام    الجودة، كما قدم مذكرة بالدفاع طلبت فى ختامها: الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتقاء القرار الإداري وبعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد،وبعدم قبولها لرفعها ومن غير ذي صفة ومصلحة، واحتياطياً برفض الدعوى بشقيها العاجل والموضوعي وإلزام المدعين والمتدخلين معهم بالمصروفات.*

*          وبجلسة 10/3/2009 قررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى بجلسة اليوم، وصرحت للخصوم بمذكرات خلال أسبوع، وفيه أودع المدعون مذكرتين بالدفاع طلبوا فيها الحكم بالطلبات الواردة بصحيفة الدعوى، وأودعت هيئة قضايا الدولة حافظتي مستندات طويت الأولى على صورة ضوئية من كتاب رئيس قطاع الموازنة العامة للدولة بوزارة المالية بالموافقة على تدبير مبلغ مائة وخمسي مليون جنيه لمواجهة زيادة دخل أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات، وطويت حافظة المستندات الثانية على صورة ضوئية من خطط العمل والتقارير المقدمة من بعض أعضاء هيئة التدريس.*

*          وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فى الدعوى بجلسة اليوم ، وفيها صدر هذا الحكم، وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به.*

*المحكمة*
*          بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وبعد المداولة.*
*          من حيث أن المدعيين يهدفون من دعواهم إلى وقف تنفيذ وإلغاء قرار المجلس الأعلى للجامعات الصادر بجلسته رقم 486 بتاريخ 21/6/2008 فيما تضمنه من حرمان غير المشاركين وغير المتفرغين والأعضاء المعاونين من : زيادة دخل أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات وتقرير مهلة استثنائية لمدة عامين للأساتذة المساعدين والمدرسين الذين لم يرقوا بعد مرور سبع سنوات وما تضمنه من منح الأقسام العلمية سلطات تأديبية لم ينص عليها قانون تنظيم الجامعات ومن إغفال المعطيات الموضوعية لمعايير جودة الأداء، مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أخصها تعديل جدول المرتبات على نحو يكفل كرامة عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعة.*

*          ومن حيث أنه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفائها المصلحة والصفة للمتدخلين غير المشاركين فى النظام الوارد بالقرار المطعون فيه، فإن هذا الدفع مردود بأن المتدخلين لهم مصلحة فى الاستفادة من زيادة مرتبات أعضاء هيئة التدريس، وقد تدخلوا فى الدعوى طبقاً لنص المادة ( 126) من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية التي أجازت التدخل بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى أو بطلب يقدم شفاهياً فى الجلسة ويثبت فى نحضرها، وبناء على ذلك يكون الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء المصلحة والصفة غير قائم على سند من القانون.*

*          ومن حيث إنه على الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم اللجؤ إلى للجنة التوفيق المختصة، فإنه طبقاً لنص المادة (11) من القانون رقم 7 لسنة 2000 بإنشاء لجان التوفيق فى بعض المنازعات التي تكون الوزارات والأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة طرفاً فيها – تستثنى طلبات إلغاء القرارات الإدارية المقترنة بطلبات وقف التنفيذ – من شرط اللجؤ إلى لجنة التوفيق قبل رفع الدعوى، لما كان ذلك وكان المدعون قد طلبوا وقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه، ومن ثم فلا إلزام عليهم باللجؤ على لجنة التوفيق قبل رفع الدعوى، ويكون الدفع الماثل غير القائم على سند من القانون حرياً بالالتفات عنه.*

*          ومن حيث إنه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء القرار الإداري، ومبناه أن القرار المطعون فيه لا يمس غير الراغبين فى الاشتراك فى نظام الربط بين دخل أعضاء هيئة التدريس وجودة الأداء -  فمردود عليه بأن هذا النظام هو أحد الحلول المقترحة لزيادة مرتبات أعضاء هيئة التدريس، ومن ثم فإن كافة أعضاء هيئة التدريس مخاطبون بالقرار المطعون فيه، وغير المشاركين هم أكثر الأعضاء تضرراً منه، وبناء على ذلك فإن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء القرار الإداري لا سند له من الواقع والقانون.*

*          ومن حيث أنه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد، ومبناه أن القرار المطعون فيه صدر بتاريخ 21/6/2008 وبدأ تنفيذه فى 1/7/2008 بينما أقيمت الدعوى فى 25/11/2008 ، فإن هذا الدفع مردود بأن نظام  الربط بين دخول أعضاء هيئة التدريس وجودة الأداء -  هو من الأنظمة المستمرة وتنسحب حالة الاستمرار على القرار المطعون فيه مما يجيز الطعن عليه فى أي وقت ما دام القرار قائماً ومنتجاً لآثاره.*

*          ومن حيث إن الدعوى استوفت إجراءاتها الشكلية المقررة قانوناً، ومن ثم تكون مقبولة شكلاً.*


*          ومن حيث إنه عن طلب وقف القرار المطعون فيه، فإنه طبقاً لنص المادة (49) من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 بشأن مجلس الدولة – ينبغي لقبول هذا الطلب توافر ركنين مجتمعين : أولهما: ركن الجدية: بأن يكون الطلب قائماً بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق على أسباب جدية يرجع معها إلغاء المطعون فيه عند نظر الموضوع، وثانيهما: ركن الاستعجال بأن يترتب على تنفيذ ذلك القرار حدوث يتعذر تداركها.*

*          ومن حيث إن المحكمة تنوه فى البداية إلى أن أستاذ الجامعة هو محور التعليم الجامعي وعموده الفقري، وهو الركيزة الأساسية فى رقى الفكر وتقدم المعلومات وتنمية القيم والمبادئ الإنسانية، وهو الذي يأخذ على عاتقه مسئولية تنشئة الأجيال وتسليحهم بالعلم والمعرفة، ويلعب دوراً أساسياً فى تزويد البلاد بفنيين والمتخصصين والخبراء فى مختلف المجالات، وإعداد الباحثين وتمكينهم من طرق البحث وأصول المعرفة، وهو الذي يتحمل العبء الأكبر فى تنمية أه ثروات المجتمع وأغلاها وهى الثروة البشرية، لذلك فإن واجب المجتمع تجاه أساتذة الجامعات أن يكفل لهم الحياة الكريمة، وآن الأوان كي تتدخل الدولة وتعدل جدول مرتبات أعضاء هيئة التدريس المرفق بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 والذي مضى عليه ما يقرب من سبع وثلاثين سنة وأصبح لا يلبى أدنى احتياجاتهم الضرورية، ويجب أن يكون تعديل المرتبات وزيادتها على أسس موضوعية وليست شكلية وأن يكفل التعديل الحفاظ على كرامة واستقلال أعضاء هيئة التدريس، وأن يسرى على جميع الأساتذة فى إطار مبدأ المساواة وألا يستثنى من أفنوا أعمارهم فى خدمة العلم وكان عطاؤهم وما زال بغير حدود.*

*          ومن حيث أنه من ركن الجدية فإن القرار المطعون فيه نص على زيادة دخل السادة أعضاء هيئة التدريس وربطه  بجودة الأداء وفقاً للضوابط الآتية:*

*1 – أن يكون الاشتراك فى المشروع متاحاً لجميع الراغبين من أعضاء هيئة التدريس العاملين والمتفرغين بعد استيفاء استمارة قياس جودة الأداء، ومن لا يرغب فى الاشتراك بالنظام عليه الالتزام بالأعباء التدريسية التي حددها القسم له فى ضؤ ما تضمنته المادة (95) من قانون تنظيم الجامعات.*
*2 – تواجد عضو هيئة التدريس لمدة أربعة أيام أسبوعياً بواقع 28 ساعة.*
*3 – أن يكون الانتداب خارج الجامعة بحد أقصى يومان فقط فى الأسبوع.*
*4 – ضرورة تواجد جميع القيادات الجامعية بشكل كامل وبواقع خمسة أيام أسبوعياً على الأقل.*
* 5 -  لا تدرج ساعات التدريس فى البرامج الجديدة أو برامج اللغات والتي يتقاضى عنها عضو هيئة التدريس مقابل ضمن الساعات المطلوبة ضمن هذا القسم.*

*6 – السماح بفترة انتقاله لمدة عامين للأستاذ المساعد والمدرس الذي لم يرق بعد مرور سبع سنوات على تعيينه دون الحصول على الوظيفة الأعلى ويعاد النظر.*
*7 – لا يسمح لعضو هيئة التدريس الموقع علي جزاء أو المحال للتحقيق نتيجة مخالفة خاصة بالأمانة العلمية أو التعليمية بالاشتراك  فى نظام قياس جودة الأداء.*
*8 – مراعاة المرونة فى السماح بتحويل الساعات من بند لآخر وفى حدود ما تسمح به الأنشطة بالأقسام.*
*9 – أن تضع كل جامعة آلية لدراسة التظلمات التي ترد من أعضاء هيئة التدريس نحو تقييم أدائهم فى إطار هذا النظام.*
*10 – يتم صرف الزيادة على قياس جودة الأداء على دفعات خلال العام مع الالتزام بالمبلغ لمخصص على مدى العام لكل فئة من فئات أعضاء هيئة التدريس            ( أستاذ – أستاذ مساعد – مدرس ).*
*11 – يتم الإشراف على تنفيذ نظام الربط بين زيادة دخل أعضاء هيئة التدريس وجودة الأداء كالآتي: يكون هناك نظام مركزي بالكلية والجامعة لمتابعة ضوابط وآليات تنفيذ النظام داخل القسم، يقدم عضو هيئة التدريس تقريراً مرحلياً كل ثلاثة شهور، وتقريراً سنوياً عما قام به من أعمال، يحدد مجلس قسم الآلية التي يراها مناسبة لتحديد أسلوب التنفيذ والمراقبة والمتابعة...*

*          وتضمن القرار حصول الأستاذ على 2000ج الأستاذ المساعد على 1600 ج والمدرس 1200ج ، وأن الاشتراك فى هذا النظام إختيارى على أن يقدم عضو هيئة التدريس خطة يوافق عليها كل من: مجلس القسم ومجلس الكلية والجامعة للنموذج الإسترشادى المرفق بالقرار.*

*          يتاح الاشتراك لأعضاء هيئة التدريس العاملين والمتفرغين ، ولا يسمح بالاشتراك فى الحالات الآتية:*
*          1 – من ينتدب انتداب منتظماً خارج الجامعة أكثر من يومين أسبوعياً.*
*          2 – من وقع عليه عقوبة عدم الأمانة العلمية بمقتضى حكم تأديبي نهائي.*

*ومن حيث أنه عن أوجه النعي على القرار المطعون فيه فتلخص فيما يلي:*
*أولاً: عيب عدم الاختصاص*
*ثانياً: انعدام السبب*
*ثالثاً: إساءة استعمال السلطة*
*رابعاً: تعيب المحل لغياب الفهم الصحيح لنظام الجودة فى التعليم*
*خامساً: الإخلال بمبدأ المساواة بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس.*
*سادساً: الإخلال باستقلال الجامعات.*
*سابعاً: استحالة تنفيذ القرار فى بعض الكليات.*


*          ومن ثم إنه على الوجه الأول من أوجه النعي على القرار المطعون فيه وهو عيب عدم الاختصاص ، فإن المادة ( 285) مكرراً من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات – الصادرة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 809 لسنة 1975 والمضافة بالقرار رقم 93 لسنة 1991 – تنص على أن: "يمنح أعضاء هيئة التدريس والمدرسون المساعدون والمعيدون حوافز مادية بما يكفل تحقيق الأهداف وترشيد الأداء وفقاً للقواعد التي يضعها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات، ويصدر بها قرار من وزير التعليم".*

*          لما كان ذلك وكان القرار  المطعون فيه قد صدر من وزير التعليم العالي والدولة للبحث العلمي – بناء على القواعد التي وضعها المجلس الأعلى للجامعات، فمن ثم يكون القرار صادراً من المختص قانوناً بإصداره ويكون النعي عليه بعيب عدم الاختصاص غير سديد.*

*          ومن حيث أنه على الوجه الثاني من أوجه النعي على القرار المطعون فيه وهو عيب  انعدام السبب، فإن جهة الإدارة قد أفصحت عن سبب القرار المطعون فيه وهو : تقرير حافز مادي لأعضاء هيئة التدريس كخطوة أولى نحو تصحيح رواتبهم، تتلوها خطوات أولى تنتهي بوضع جدول جديد للمرتبات، ومفاد ذلك أن سبب القرار المطعون فيه يتعلق بتحسين الوضع المالي غير اللائق لأعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات، وهى حالة واقعية وقانونية لا يمكن إنكارها لأن مرتبات أعضاء هيئة التدريس لم تعد مناسبة فى ظل جداول المرتبات المرفقة بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 بشأن تنظيم الجامعات، وبناء على ذلك يكون النعي على القرار المطعون بانعدام السبب غير قائم على سند من القانون.*

*          ومن حيث إنه على الوجه الثالث من أوجه النعي على القرار المطعون فيه وهو إساءة استعمال السلطة، فإن الهدف الظاهر من القرار هو تطوير العملية التعليمية من خلال إصلاح الوضع المادي لأعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات، إلا أن القرار يخفى أهدافاً أخرى تتمثل فى التدخل العقابي والتلويح بعصا التأديب، فقد نص القرار على السماح بفترة انتقالية لمدة عامين للأستاذ المساعد والمدرس الذي لم يرق بعد مرور سبع سنوات على تعيينه دون الحصول على الوظيفة الأعلى، ويعاد النظر فى ذلك، كما نص القرار على حرمان عضو هيئة التدريس الموقع عليه جزاء أو المحال للتحقيق لمخالفة تتعلق بعدم الأمانة العلمية والتعليمية، ومفاد ذلك أن القرار المطعون فيه انحرف عن غايات أخرى تمس مجال الترقية والتأديب.*

*          ومن حيث نه عن الوجه الرابع من أوجه النعي على القرار المطعون فيه وهو تعيب المحل لغياب الفهم الصحيح لنظام الجودة فى التعليم الجامعي، فلا أحد ينكر أنه لا تطور ولا تنمية ولا رخاء بغير تعليم قائم على أسس ومناهج وخطط مدروسة تربط بين مخرجات التعليم واحتياجات سوق العمل، ويعتبر نظام الجودة فى التعليم أحد العناصر الرئيسية لتطوير التعليم، وتقوم الجودة على عناصر موضوعية وأخرى شكلية، وتتمثل الجوانب الموضوعية فى توفير الوسائل اللازمة لتنمية وتطوير القدرات العلمية لأعضاء هيئة التدريس وتمكينهم من متابعة كل جديد فى مجال التخصص، ووضع الخطط اللازمة لتطوير أساليب توصيل المعلومات للطلاب وما يرتبط بذلك من تطوير مناهج التعليم وإنشاء المكتبات الإلكترونية وتشجيع أعضاء هيئة التدريس على نشر أبحاثهم فى المجالات العلمية المحلية والدولية ، أما الجوانب الشكلية أو التنظيمية فتنصرف إلى قواعد الحضور والانصراف وغيرها من الأمور المكتبية، وحقيقة الأمر أن القرار المطعون فيه اهتم بضوابط الحضور والانصراف وأكد على تفرغ عضو هيئة التدريس بحد أدنى 28 ساعة أسبوعياً موزعة على أربعة أيام، وأغفل القرار كافة المعطيات الموضوعية لمعايير الجودة، وهو أمر يعيب القرار ويدل على وضعه دون دراسة متأنية ويراعى فيها طبيعة عمل عضو هيئة التدريس وما تتطلبه من أبحاث ودراسات وحضور فعاليات ومؤتمرات ومناقشات علمية وغيرها من الوسائل اللازمة لتطوير أداء عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعة باعتبار ذلك حجر الزاوية فى تطوير التعليم الجامعي.*

*          ومن حيث إنه على الوجه الخامس من أوجه النعي على القرار المطعون فيه وهو الإخلال بمبدأ المساواة بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس، فإن القرار المطعون فيه يربط بين الحافز المادي وجودة الأداء، وكان مقتضى ذلك ولازمه وجود قواعد عامة مجردة تضمن المساواة بين ذوى المراكز المتماثلة، إلا أن القرار المطعون فيه يخل بمبدأ المساواة ويظهر عضو هيئة التدريس المشترك فى النظام أنه مستوف لمعايير الجودة ، بينما عضو هيئة التدريس غير المشترك لا تتوافر فيه معايير الجودة ، وهى تفرقة جائزة لا تتفق وطبائع الأمور، ولا تقوم على معيار موضوعي وتؤدى فى النهاية إلى نتائج غير منطقية تنعكس على المستقبل الوظيفي لعضو هيئة التدريس ، كما نه يحرم الأساتذة غير المتفرغين، الأمر الذي يخل أيضاً بمبدأ المساواة.*

*          ومن حيث إنه على الوجه السابع والأخير من أوجه النعي على القرار المطعون فيه والذي يتمثل فى استحالة تنفيذه فى عدد من الكليات، فإن القرار المطعون فيه ساوى بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس فى الكليات النظرية والعلمية معاً دون مراعاة للازدحام الشديد فى بعض الكليات، وزيادة عدد أعضاء هيئة التدريس بها عن الفترة الاستيعابية للمكاتب المختصة لهم، وهو أمر يستحيل معه إلزام عضو هيئة التدريس بالحضور أربعة أيام بمعدل سبع ساعات فى اليوم الواحد، ولا محاجة فى هذا الصدد بما ورد بمذكرة دفاع جهة الإدارة من أنه ليس مطلوباً من عضو هيئة التدريس بالحضور ساعات معينة فلا بد من توفير المكان المناسب لتمكينه من أداء رسالته على أكمل وجه، والقول بغير ذلك يهدر أهم قيمتين لنجاح أي عمل وهما: قيمة الوقت وقيمة العمل نفسه ومن حيث إن مفاد ما تقدم من القرار المطعون فيه شابته عيوب الانحراف بالسلطة وتعيب المحل لغياب الفهم الصحيح لنظام الجودة فى التعليم الجامعي ، والاهتمام بالجوانب الشكلية على حسب المعايير الموضوعة للجودة ، وإهدار المساواة بين أعضاء هيئة     التدريس، فضلاً عن الإخلال باستقلال الجامعات والتدخل الواضح فى         شئونها، واستحالة تنفيذ القرار فى بعض الكليات، ومما لا شك فيه أن هذه العيوب تجعل القرار المطعون فيه مرجح للإلغاء، وبذلك يتوافر ركن الجدية فى طلب وقف التنفيذ.*
*          ومن حيث إنه عن ركن الاستعجال – فإن من شأن تنفيذ ذلك القرار حدوث نتائج يتعذر تداركها تتثمل فى استمرار حالة التدهور فى التعليم الجامعي لتدنى مرتبات أعضاء هيئة التدريس، وتلفت المحكمة انتباه الحكومة إلى أنه عند وضع نظام للحوافز يهدف إلى زيادة دخول السادة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات وربط هذه الزيادة بجودة الأداء كمرحلة أولى لحين وضع جدول جديد لمرتباتهم – فإنه يتعين وضع كافة المعطيات الموضوعية لمعايير الجودة بما لا يتعارض مع استقلال أعضاء هيئة التدريس ولا يخل بمبدأ المساواة بينهم، وأن يكون ذلك وفق قواعد عامة مجردة تضمن الحفاظ على كرامتهم.*

*          ومن حيث أنه بناء على ما تقدم، وإزاء توافر ركني الجدية والاستعجال فإن المحكمة تقضى بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه.*

*          ومن حيث إن من خسر الدعوى يلزم مصروفاتها عملاً بنص المادة (184) من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية.*

*فلهذه الأسباب**حكمت المحكمة:-*

*أولاً: بقبول طلبات التدخل المقدمة فى الدعوى.*
*ثانياً: بقبول الدعوى شكلاً وبوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من إغفال المعطيات الموضوعية لمعايير الجودة وإهدار للمساواة بين أعضاء هيئة التدريس وإخلال باستقلال الجامعات، على النحو الموضح بالأسباب، وألزمت جهة الإدارة مصروفات هذا الطلب، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضي الدولة لإعداد تقارير بالرأي القانوني فى طلب الإلغاء.*

*سكرتير المحكمة                                                       رئيس المحكمة    *

----------

